# NetBeans und com.mysql.jdbc.Driver



## Reinski (21. Jun 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich schreib ne kleine Applikation, die (schreibend) auf nen MySQL-Server zugreift.
Zuerst hatte ich es mit der JDBC-ODBC Bridge versucht, aber wie's scheint, sind damit keine Updates möglich (zumindest nicht über ResultSets).
Deshalb hab ich mir den aktuellen MySQL Connector/J runtergeladen, das mysql-connector-java-3.1.13-bin.jar extrahiert und versuche die Sache nun damit zum laufen zu kriegen.
Wie bei so vielen Anfängern vor mir, gibt's auch brav den Fehler "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver", sobald die Ausführung bei 
	
	
	
	





```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
```
ankommt.

Das tragische ist aber, dass sämtliche Tipps und Hinweise die ich hier und sonstwo gefunden habe, bei mir nicht funktionieren:
Ich hab das Jar ins lib\ext-Verzeichnis im JRE-Verzeichnis kopiert. Soll ja bei manchen schon ausreichen - bei mir tut's das nicht.  :? 
Dann hab ich eine CLASSPATH-Umgebungsvariable angelegt mit dem Verzeichnisnamen - funktioniert immer noch nicht!   
Schließlich hab ich mich in der NetBeans-IDE umgeschaut und unter Runtime/Databases den Treiber eingebunden, mit URL, Port, DBNamen, User und Passwort versorgt und das Ding zeigt die Connection an und lässt mich in der DB browsen. Nur im Code scheitert die Class.forName()-Methode nach wie vor.  :x

Jetzt weiss ich echt nicht mehr weiter. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was ich tun muss, um diesen mySQL-JDBC-Treiber einzubinden?
Gruß!

reinski

PS: Mag sein, dass ich bei meinen Lösungsversuchen etwas konfus vorgegangen bin. Das liegt daran, dass ich mit dem Konzept hinter Java noch nicht ganz so vertraut bin. D.h. für etwas ausführlichere Infos warum das so nicht gehen kann, wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Jun 2006)

pack das Teil nicht unter lib/ext sondern in dein projekt rein. 
In Eclipse kannste dann unter Properties->Build Path die lib hinzufügen. Wie es in Netbeans ist -> keine Ahnung.

Aber zeig mal noch ein bisschen Code und die Exception.

Gruß


----------



## Reinski (21. Jun 2006)

Mann, vielen Dank - der Hinweis, den Treiber explizit ins Projekt einzubinden war's...  :applaus: 
In der NetBeans-IDE geht das über 'Add Library' im Kontextmenü der Libraries-Node des Projekts.

Irgendwie dachte ich, durch den Aufruf von 
	
	
	
	





```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
```
sucht er sich die Klasse eigenständig in den Libs im ClassPath bzw. im StandardPfad (sozusagen spät gebunden), so dass man die Klasse/Lib nicht explizit im Projekt anzumelden braucht. War aber wohl ein Denkfehler.  :? 

Vielen Dank nochmal!

reinski


----------

